# Manual de usuario de SkyscarperCity



## Pablito28

|Prólogo




¡Bien[email protected] al Manual de Usuario de _SkyscraperCity_!, nuestra intención al crear éste manual es la de distribuir la información en un formato modular diseñado para responder al tipo de preguntas que un usuario se haría al momento de participar en nuestro foro; en este sentido, cada uno de ustedes determinará cuanta información necesita leer. 

Los módulos de información son breves, pero están relacionados entre sí y remiten a otros módulos que puede ser conveniente leer. Por ejemplo, si se va a participar en alguno de los concursos fotográficos es necesario publicar una imagen y a la vez, anexar una encuesta para calificar la misma.

Haciendo _click_ sobre cualquiera de los enlaces que están a continuación, serás redirigido al _post_ que contiene la información requerida:



Uso general del foro: *Qué es SkyscraperCity y cómo está estructurado | Cómo me registro | Reglamento del Foro Uruguayo*



Funciones del perfil de usuario: *Perfíl público | Panel de control de usuario | Firma y avatar | Mensajes privados | Solicitudes de amistad | Suscripciones a temas | Grupos sociales*



Leer y crear mensajes: *Escribir un mensaje | Usuarios molestos | Emoticones | Moderadores e información sobre sanciones*



Subida y publicación de imágenes: *Página web* *|* *Photobuket* *|* *ImageShack* *|* *Flickr*



Publicación de videos: _*YouTube*_ *|* _*Vimeo*_ *|* _*Dailymotion*_



*Cómo anexar una encuesta a un tópico*


Es de sumo interés del *staff de moderación* mantener actualizado este manual y agregar toda la información necesaria. Agradecemos que nos envíes tus comentarios y/o sugerencias vía mensaje privado.





.


----------



## Pablito28

|Qué es _SkyscraperCity_ y cómo está estructurado



*01*. ¿Qué es SkyscraperCity.com?

Básicamente es un sitio de Internet donde se crean debates -en el buen sentido de la palabra-, se pregunta, se comenta y se responde sobre urbanismo, arquitectura, sistemas de transporte y fotografía. 

Asimismo, en un capítulo separado y con acceso sólo para usuarios registrados, contamos con un espacio dedicado a temas de interés general que en el Foro Uruguayo conocemos como La Rambla.


*02*. ¿Cómo está todo esto estructurado?

Contiene varias categorías (temática extensa), que en sí mismo contienen a los foros (temática más específica) que a su vez contienen los hilos (conversaciones de un tema) que están compuestos por los mensajes individuales (donde un usuario escribe algo).

La página principal de _SkyscraperCity_ tiene una lista de categorías y foros, con la estadística básica para cada uno, incluido el número de temas, mensajes y qué miembro escribió el _post_ más reciente.





*Regresar al índice*​




.


----------



## Pablito28

|Cómo me registro



*01*. ¿Cómo me registro en este sitio?

Para participar de este foro es necesario crear un usuario, esto te proporciona una identidad en el foro, es decir un nombre de usuario fijo y un perfil público en línea.

Para acceder al menú de registro se debe hacer _click_ en el enlace _Registro_ situado en la parte de arriba de la página. Se te pedirá que elijas un nombre de usuario, una contraseña y que introduzcas una dirección de correo electrónico válida. Habrá además algunos otros campos, a los cuales se te invitará a responder, algunos serán obligatorios mientras que otros son opcionales. Una vez que has completado esto, estarás completamente registrado, aunque a veces puedes necesitar hacer _click_ en un enlace de activación que te será enviado a tu dirección de correo electrónico. 

Asimismo, si sos menor de 13 años, se puede requerir que un padre o tutor proporcionen el consentimiento antes de permitirte completar el proceso de registro. Más información sobre esto estará disponible durante el proceso de registro.


*02*. El registro *es libre y gratuito* y ofrece una gama extensa de características, incluyendo: crear nuevos tópicos, intervenir en los existentes, editar tus mensajes, recibir notificaciones por correo electrónico de respuestas a los temas y mensajes que hayas especificado, enviar mensajes privados a otros usuarios, agregar acontecimientos al calendario del foro, establecer una "lista de contactos" para ver rápidamente cuál de tus amigos está conectado, etc.

En el mismo sentido, cada usuario al intervenir reconoce _per se_ los términos y condiciones estipulados en el Reglamento General de _Latinscrapers - SkyscraperCity_ y en el Reglamento del Foro Uruguayo, siendo absoluta responsabilidad de este, mantenerse informado sobre las actualizaciones y/o modificaciones que ambos estatutos puedan sufrir.





*Regresar al índice*​




.


----------



## Pablito28

|Reglamento del Foro Uruguayo


*01*. Introducción

El presente reglamento es aplicable en el Foro Uruguayo y todos sus sub-foros, siendo responsabilidad de los usuarios mantenerse informados sobre sus actualizaciones. Su incumplimiento es pasible de sanción, sin poder alegar en contrario ignorancia del mismo. Corresponde a la moderación el uso de sus potestades técnicas para mantener el orden en el foro según lo que a continuación se dispone.


*02*. Usuarios

Cada usuario tiene derecho a una sola cuenta. Los usuarios que se hagan una cuenta ad hoc por problemas de conexión con la original deberán dar cuenta inmediata de ello.

Los usuarios con cuentas suspendidas por mala conducta tienen prohibido, salvo expresa autorización, volver con una cuenta nueva durante la suspensión, bajo apercibimiento de desactivación inmediata.

La firma del usuario está sujeta a las disposiciones obligatorias vigentes al respecto.


*03*. Hilos

Un hilo es el resultado de todos y cada uno de los usuarios que participan en él, no pudiendo ninguno de sus participantes reclamar derecho exclusivo alguno respecto del mismo alegando autoría inicial, mayor contribución, etc.

Cualquier hilo que pierda el rumbo de forma inapropiada será intervenido por la moderación en la forma conveniente según cada caso. Los hilos pueden ser corregidos por la moderación en cuanto a su título, ubicación, ortografía o cualquier otro parámetro con un formato establecido.

Se encuentran totalmente prohibidos los hilos del tipo VS (versus), es decir todos aquellos que pretendan poner a competir distintas estructuras, ciudades y países.

Cada una de las intervenciones en el foro debe estar basada en un nivel de cordura y tolerancia hacia los demás participantes del foro. Se prohíben los posts:



Que difamen, insulten, acusen, denuncien, humillen, ofendan, provoquen, amenacen, discriminen o ataquen en forma alguna a otro usuario


Que ventilen públicamente conversaciones privadas entre los usuarios o información personal de los mismos sin su consentimiento


Que contengan contenido pornográfico, discriminatorio o ilegal


Para hacer reclamos ante la moderación, los cuales se hacen exclusivamente por vía privada


A título de usuarios cuyas cuentas fueron suspendidas por mala conducta


Que contengan _spam_ (léase venta de productos, duplicación de hilos, falta de contenido útil y de interés, noticias sin enlace a su fuente original, hilos de bienvenida o de despedida)


Cualquier usuario que publique fotos de su autoría implícitamente acepta compartirlas con cualquier otro usuario que quiera utilizarlas dentro del foro, reservándose el derecho a pedir una debida acreditación por las mismas.


*04*. Resolución de conflictos

En caso de que un usuario presencie un conflicto o comentarios que puedan potencialmente provocar uno, deberá abstenerse de hacer cualquier intervención en el mismo, por bienintencionada que esta sea, a los efectos de evitar su expansión y la progresiva desviación del tema central del hilo. Asimismo, deberá comunicarlo inmediatamente a un moderador por mensaje privado si estima conveniente su intervención.

El moderador interviniente tomará todas las medidas pertinentes a los efectos de evitar o resolver el conflicto y hacer que la conversación vuelva a su curso.

En caso de considerar que el conflicto se encuentra en estado avanzado (aquel que prosigue luego de tomadas las medidas necesarias y hecha una advertencia al respecto) se procederá a una acción de limpieza, consistente en la eliminación de los _posts_ conflictivos y sus respectivas respuestas. Asimismo, los autores de dichos _posts_ conflictivos se hacen pasibles de las sanciones correspondientes.

Los usuarios que consideren haber sufrido un perjuicio colateral derivado de la resolución de un conflicto, pueden someter a consideración de un moderador el caso puntual, debiendo mantener toda comunicación al respecto exclusivamente por vía privada.


*Reserva: La Moderación se reserva el derecho de modificar a su discreción u obrar de la manera que considere más apropiada en aquellas situaciones no contempladas dentro de estas Normas.*





*Regresar al índice*​




.


----------



## Pablito28

|Perfil público



*01*. ¿Qué es el perfil público?


Cada usuario registrado tiene una página visible por todos con su perfil, la cual incluye información proporcionada por el propio usuario, bien durante el proceso de registro o más tarde a través del _panel de control_.

Para ver el perfil de otro usuario simplemente se debe _click_ sobre el _nickname_ del usuario en cuestión.

Por otro lado, la lista de usuarios te permite ver a todos los usuarios registrados, y rápidamente, con un _click_ acceder a sus perfiles públicos.

Cuando hayas iniciado la sesión podés ver tu propio perfil público haciendo _click_ en tu nombre de usuario, el cual está en el encabezamiento de la página. 


*02*. ¿Qué información hay en el perfil de usuario?

El perfil público muestra información acerca del usuario (país, ciudad, ocupación, intereses, etc), en la pestaña _Acerca de mí_; también incluye información estadística como el número de mensajes que ha publicado y la fecha en que se registró. Esta información se muestra en la pestaña _Estadísticas_.

Otra información que se incluye es el listado de amigos, el avatar (si lo hay), una lista de usuarios que han visitado recientemente el perfil y los grupos sociales a los que el usuario pertenece.


*03*. ¿Qué son los mensajes de visita?

Son los mensajes visibles públicamente dejados en páginas del perfil de usuario. Para escribir un mensaje, se debe hacer _click_ en la pestaña _Mensajes de visita_, y se debe escribir el mensaje el cuadro de diálogo que aparece en el encabezado. 
Este mensaje será visible para todos los usuarios registrados que visiten el perfil.

Los mensajes del visita pueden ser editados o borrados por los moderadores del foro o el dueño del perfil, si ves un mensaje de visita que no es apropiado podes poner sobre aviso a los moderadores haciendo _click_ en el botón _Reportar_. 





*Regresar al índice*​




.


----------



## Pablito28

|Panel de control de usuario



*01*. ¿Qué es el panel de control del usuario?


El panel de control de usuario, o UserCP, es donde podés controlar tus configuraciones personales, las opciones y las preferencias. Para acceder al menú de opciones se debe hacer _click_ en el hipervínculo _Panel de control_ en la barra de navegación.

La página principal muestra las nuevas notificaciones, inclusive nuevos mensajes privados y peticiones pendientes de amistad. Las páginas y los formularios adicionales te permiten controlar tu dirección de correo electrónico y contraseña, realizar ajustes a tu perfil público, ver mensajes privados, notificaciones y temas y foros suscritos, amigos, grupos sociales, modificar detalles de usuario, etc.


*02*. ¿Cómo puedo cambiar mis detalles de usuario?

Para los detalles básicos (incluida la dirección de correo electrónico y la contraseña), se debe hacer _click_ en la opción _Editar tus detalles_. Esta página te permite agregar o modificar varios datos obligatorios u opcionales, algunos de los cuales será mostrados en tu perfil público, por lo tanto no escribas información que no desees que sea visible para todos.





*Regresar al índice*​




.


----------



## Pablito28

|Firma y avatar



*01*. ¿Qué son las firmas?

Las "firmas" contienen información que quieres incluir al final de todos tus mensajes. Puede incluir imágenes, enlaces a tu sitio/s, citas, etc. 


*02*. ¿Qué son los avatars?

Los avatares son esas pequeñas imágenes que utilizamos para distinguirnos unos de otros. Se puede optar por utilizar alguno de los ya establecidos o se puede utilizar avatars personalizados. Indistintamente de la imagen elegida, estos serán mostrados como parte de la información del usuario en los mensajes, así como en el perfil público.


*03*. ¿Cómo administrar firmas y avatars?

Ambos se administran desde el panel de control dentro del menú _Ajustes y opciones_ en la barra de navegación. Para editar la firma se debe hacer _click_ en el hipervínculo _Editar firma_ y para el avatar en el hipervínculo _Editar avatar_.





*Regresar al índice*​




.


----------



## Pablito28

|Mensajes privados



*01*. ¿Cómo envío un mensaje privado?

Los mensajes privados funcionan como un pequeño correo electrónico, podés incluir código BB, emoticones e imágenes.

Para enviar un mensaje privado a otro usuario, se debe ir al perfil público del usuario en cuestión, seleccionar la pestaña _Información de contacto_ y hacer _click_ en el enlace _Enviar un mensaje privado a ..._. 
A continuación se despliega una nueva pantalla donde en el primer reglón se muestran los destinatarios del mensaje (se puede elegir hasta diez recipientes), el segundo renglón es para el asunto y por último está el cuadro de diálogo donde se debe escribir el mensaje en sí.

Cuando se envía un mensaje, existe la opción de guardar una copia del mensaje en la carpeta _Mensajes enviados_, para ello, se debe seleccionar la casilla _Guardar una copia de este mensaje_.

Una vez completados todos los campos, hacemos _click_ en el botón _Enviar mensaje_.


*02*. ¿Cómo administro las carpetas de mensajes privados?

De manera predeterminada, tendrás dos carpetas en tu área de mensajería privada. Estas son el _Bandeja de entrada_ y _Mensajes enviados_.

La carpeta _Bandeja de entrada_ contiene cada mensaje nuevo que recibís y te permite ver todos los mensajes anteriores, ordenados por fecha.
La carpeta _Mensajes enviados_ contiene una copia de cada mensaje que enviaste, siempre que hayas elegido guardar efectivamente el mensaje. 

Cada carpeta tiene un conjunto de controles que te permiten seleccionar los mensajes, y moverlos al archivo o borraros. Una vez seleccionados los mensajes, podés elegir una de las siguientes opciones en el menú desplegable _Mensajes seleccionados_ al final de la lista:


Mover a Carpeta


Borrar


Marcar como leído


Marcar como no leído


Descargar como XML


Descargar como CSV


Descargar como TEXTO


Dado que la casilla de mensajes tiene un límite establecido de mensajes, será necesario borrar periódicamente los mensajes mas antiguos, si querés llevar un registro de tus mensajes antes de borralos, podés utilizar cualquiera de las opciones _Descargar mensaje como..._ y guardar una copia en tu PC.





*Regresar al índice*​




.


----------



## Pablito28

|Solicitudes de amistad



*01*. ¿Qué implica y cómo realizar o aceptar una solicitud de amistad a otro usuario? 


La amistad es mutua, es una relación de dos vías entre dos usuarios y es iniciada por uno y aceptada por otro. No implica ningún vínculo extra y no conlleva el acceso a ningún tipo de información personal de cualquiera de los dos usuarios.
Los contactos amigos son mostrados en la página _Contactos y amigos_ en el panel de control y en tu perfil de usuario.

Para enviar una solicitud de amistad a otro usuario hay dos maneras, la más sencilla es ir al perfil del usuario que deseás ser amigo y hacer _click_ en el enlace _Ser amigo de..._, a continuación se abre una página donde se nos pide confirmar esta solicitud. 

La otra manera es desde tu panel de control, hacer _click_ en el enlace _Contactos y amigos_, en el renglón que está al pié de la página _Agregar usuarios a tu lista_ escribir el _nickname_ del usuario en cuestión y luego hacer _click_ en el botón _Agregar amigo_.

Para aceptar a una solicitud de amistad, se debe acceder a la página _Contactos y amigos_, seleccionar el avatar del usuario que se desea aceptar como amigo así como seleccionar la casilla _Aceptar solicitud de amistad_, y por último hacer _click_ en el botón _Guardar cambios_. Si querés rechazar el ofrecimiento, se debe marca la opción _Rechazar solicitud de amistad seleccionada_ y hacer _click_ en el botón _Guardar cambios_.


*02*. Cómo quitar estatus de amigo a otro usuario.

Hay dos formas de hacerlo, la primera es desde el panel de control en la página _Contactos y amigos_, allí se debe desmarcar el nombre del usuario en cuestión y por último se debe hacer _click_ en el botón _Guardar cambios_.

Otra manera es acceder a nuestro perfil de usuario y seleccionar la pestaña _Amigos_, una vez elegido el contacto con el que deseamos quebrar la relación de amistad, hacemos _click_ en hipervínculo _Terminar amistad_.





*Regresar al índice*​




.


----------



## Pablito28

|Suscripciones a temas



*01*. ¿Qué son las suscripciones?

Las suscripciones son una manera de seguir los diferentes tópicos. Podés elegir cómo ser notificado de las actualizaciones, por ejemplo listándolos en tu panel de usuario o recibiendo un correo electrónico.


*02*. ¿Cómo me suscribo a un hilo?

Para suscribirse a un hilo, se debe hacer _click_ en el botón _Herramientas_ que se encuentra en la parte de arriba del hilo en cuestión y allí se selecciona la opción _Suscribirse a este tema_. Se abrirá una página donde podrás elegir el modo de suscripción.


*03*. ¿Qué modos de suscripción están disponibles?

Hay varios modos disponibles de suscripción, a saber:


Sin notificación por correo electrónico: lista la suscripción sólo en tu panel de control, no recibís ninguna notificación acerca de nuevos mensajes.


Actualizaciones diarias por correo electrónico: se envía un correo electrónico cada día, siempre que los hilos a los que estás suscritos sean actualizados.


Notificaciones semanales por correo electrónico: envía un correo electrónico a la semana de la misma manera que la notificación diaria.


Notificación instantánea por correo electrónico: envía un correo electrónico tan pronto como un nuevo mensaje es añadido al tema. No se envía por cada respuesta que haya y sólo será enviado una vez hasta que vuelvas a visitar los foros.
​




*Regresar al índice*​




.


----------



## Pablito28

|Grupos sociales



*01*. ¿Qué es un grupo social?

Básicamente se trata de un conjunto de personas reunidas por/con un interés en común. Proporciona una manera distinta de comunicarse entre los usuarios, así como compartir imágenes y demás.


*02*. ¿Cómo me uno a un grupo?

Para unirte a un grupo se debe hacer _click_ en el título del grupo y luego en el enlace _Unirse al grupo_. 


*03*. Cómo crear un grupo social

Se debe hacer _click_ en el hipervículo _Grupos sociales_ en el panel de control, en la pantalla que se abre a continuación se debe hacer _click_ en el hipervínculo _Crear nuevo grupo_. Allí somos redirigidos al menú de edición, escribimos el título, la descripción del grupo y seleccionamos alguno de los tres tipos de estatus disponibles, a saber:


Público: abierto a todos, no hay restricción para que se unan usuarios o realicen comentarios.


Moderado: abierto a todos pero los mensajes necesitan ser moderados antes de aparecer publicados. Estos grupos son moderados en conjunto por el creador y moderadores.


Sólo por invitación: requiere una invitación para poder unirse, estas sólo pueden ser enviadas por el creador del grupo y los moderadores. Para enviar una invitación se debe hacer _click_ en el hipervínculo _Pendientes y usuarios invitados_, en el pie de página del grupo.





*Regresar al índice*​




.


----------



## Pablito28

|Escribir un mensaje



*01*. Responder a un mensaje

Una de las opciones para intervenir en un hilo es hacer _click_ en el botón _Responder_







. 
Se puede intervenir también respondiendo directamente en el cuadro de diálogo que está al final de los mensajes del tema.

Asimismo puede ser necesario citar un mensaje en particular, para esto es necesario hacer _click_ en el botón _Citar_







que está al final del mensaje a responder. De inmediato, seremos redirigidos al editor de respuesta.

También puede ser necesario responder a más de un mensaje a la vez, para ello se debe seleccionar todos los _post_ a responder haciendo _click_ en el botón _Cita múltiple_







que está al final de cada mensaje, al hacer _click_ en el, este botón cambiará de color de modo de indicar que ha sido seleccionado. 
Por último, haciendo _click_ en el botón _Citar_ del último mensaje a responder, seremos redirigidos el editor de respuesta.


*02*. Cómo modificar mis mensajes

Para editar tus mensajes simplemente se debe hacer _click_ en el botón _Editar_









Una vez hechas las modificaciones, aparecerá debajo del mismo una nota de edición, donde haciendo _click_ en el hipervínculo _Última edición por... _, es posible ver las modificaciones realizadas al _post_ original, o entre ediciones. 





*Regresar al índice*​




.


----------



## Pablito28

|Usuarios molestos



*01*. Cómo bloquear _posts_ y mensajes privados de un usuario específico

Para dejar inhabilitados _posts_ y mensajes privados de determinados usuarios, debés de agregar a el o los foristas en cuestión a tu _Lista de usuarios ignorados_.

Para ello, debés ir al panel de control de usuario y en el menú _Opciones y configuraciones_ hacer _click_ en el hipervínculo _Editar lista de ignorados_. A continuación somos redirigidos al menú de usuarios ignorados, allí debemos completar el campo en blanco con el _nickname_ del usuario en cuestión y luego hacemos _click_ en el botón _De acuerdo_.


*02*. Qué hacer frente a un comentario ofensivo

Tanto en los _posts_ como los privados, a la izquierda está este botón









Si se considera que un mensaje de otro usuario es ofensivo, se debe hacer _click_ en este botón y automáticamente una copia del mensaje es enviada a un registro; también se puede reportar mediante un mensaje privado a cualquiera de los moderadores, mencionando el problema.

Si se entiende que el o los mensajes en cuestión van contra las reglas del foro, el resultado será borrar/editar el mensaje*** y/o de ser necesario sancionar al autor.

***_Nota: eso no es una sanción sino simplemente una medida preventiva para evitar que el mensaje tenga mayores consecuencias._




*Regresar al índice*​




.


----------



## Pablito28

|Emoticones


*01*. ¿Qué son los emoticones (smilies)?

Los emoticones son iconos que pueden ser utilizados en tus mensajes para expresar las emociones o los sentimientos. Quizás desees mostrar que eres feliz, que estas triste, bromeando, o avergonzado. Por ejemplo, si hacés un chiste o eres sarcástico, en vez de escribir "eso fue una broma" podés agregar un guiño 

Entonces, ciertas combinaciones de caracteres son convertidas a emoticones, por ejemplo,  se convierte en una cara sonriente y  en una cara triste. Para entender los códigos de emoticones, incliná tu cabeza a la izquierda y mirá al texto, verás que  representa dos ojos y una boca sonriente.


*02*. ¿Cómo agrego emoticones?

Algunos emoticones son accesible desde la página de "Responder a tema" o "Nuevo tema", haciendo _click_ sobre cualquiera de ellos, se insertarán automáticamente en tu mensaje; también podés escribir directamente las combinaciones del caracteres para el emoticón.

Esta es la lista de los emoticones, y sus combinaciones de caracteres, que están habilitados para usar en nuestro foro.

En ocasiones, puede ser necesario inhabilitar el uso de emoticones en el texto, para ello, basta con seleccionar la casilla "Inhabilitar emoticones en texto", que se encuentra en "Opciones adicionales" debajo de cuadro de diálogo en el menú "Responder a tema".





*Regresar al índice*​




.


----------



## Pablito28

|Moderadores e información sobre sanciones



*01*. Moderadores

Los moderadores son los responsables de supervisar foros específicos. Para ello cuentan con las herramientas necesarias para editar y borrar mensajes, mover temas, intervenir en situaciones infortuitas, realizar llamados de atención, aplicar sanciones y demás. 

Al pié de cada subforo encontrarás los _nicknames_ de los moderadores que tienen competencia exclusiva en este espacio de _SkyscraperCity_. 


*02*. ¿Qué tipos de sanciones existen?

Existen diferentes grados de sanción, en el siguiente orden:


Advertencia


Infracción


Suspensión temporal (_brig_)


Exclusión temporal (_ban_)


Expulsión definitiva


Las primeras dos consisten en tarjetas (amarilla en el primer caso y roja en el segundo







) que el sistema nos permite asociar a un mensaje en particular o bien al perfil del usuario si hay una mala conducta generalizada. Estas tarjetas tienen un puntaje y una duración. 

Las tarjetas amarillas tienen 0 puntos y son un simple llamado de atención que queda registrado en el perfil del usuario. Las tarjetas rojas tienen por defecto 1 punto y vencen en tres días, pero ambos valores son configurables.


*03*. ¿Cuál es la importancia del puntaje y la duración de la tarjeta roja?

Es una función del sistema _vBulletin_ para agilizar la forma de sancionar a usuarios problemáticos. Si un usuario recibe infracciones de varios moderadores distintos y acumula un total de 3 puntos en infracciones vigentes, el sistema le dará una suspensión automática de 3 días. 

Además de las suspensiones automáticas, los usuarios pueden recibir suspensiones configuradas manualmente con un plazo a discreción. La diferencia entre la suspensión temporal (_brig_) y la exclusión temporal (_ban_) es que en el primer caso la persona puede entrar a su cuenta y enviar o recibir mensajes privados, pero no puede publicar mensajes en el foro. En el segundo caso el usuario tiene el acceso a su cuenta completamente bloqueado.

La expulsión definitiva es el escalón final de la tabla de sanciones. Consiste en el bloqueo total y permanente de la cuenta de un usuario. Es una medida que rara vez se usa y se reserva exclusivamente para spambots (1), spammers (2) y usuarios cuyo mal comportamiento ya ha sido observado y sancionado hasta el hartazgo sin una respuesta favorable.


*04*. ¿Con qué criterio se aplican sanciones?

No hay una tabla que fije específicamente una sanción a cada conducta. Se aplica un criterio de gradualidad basándonos fundamentalmente en la intención del usuario. Vale decir, no se sanciona a usuarios distraídos cuya inobservancia del Reglamento no es malintencionada y no se le cae con un hacha a alguien que comete su primera falta. Las sanciones se van aplicando en forma escalonada en el orden antedicho y salvo casos excepcionalísimos es improbable que pasen de una sanción del tercer tipo. Dentro del Foro Uruguayo, las expulsiones definitivas suelen aplicarse en acuerdo entre varios moderadores para casos que se consideren realmente insolubles.





*Regresar al índice*​




.


----------



## Pablito28

|Cómo publicar una imagen a través de una página _web_


*01*. Una vez que seleccionamos la imagen a publicar debemos hacer _click_ botón derecho del _mouse_ sobre la misma, de inmediato se despliega el menú de opciones y allí hacemos _click_ en _Copiar URL de imagen_.














*02*. A continuación vamos al hilo donde queremos publicar la imagen y en el cuadro de diálogo hacemos _click_ en el botón _Insertar imagen_. Inmediatamente se despliega una ventana donde debemos pegar la dirección URL, posteriormente hacemos _click_ en el botón _Aceptar_.














*03*. El código de la imagen aparece publicado en el cuadro de diálogo enmarcado por las etiquetas







, si se desea se puede anexar texto, otras imágenes, caritas, alinear el contenido y demás. Una vez finalizada la elaboración del _post_ hacemos _click_ en el botón _Enviar respuesta_.
















*Regresar al índice*​




.


----------



## Pablito28

|Cómo publicar imágenes a través de _Photobucket_


*01*. Una vez en la página del servidor tenemos la opción de iniciar sesión a partir de nuestro perfil de _Facebook_, _Twitter_ o crear una cuenta de usuario. 
Para elegir una de estas opciones debemos hacer _click_ en el botón correspondiente. 

En caso de iniciar sesión a partir de alguna de las redes sociales o si ya se está registrado en _Photobucket_ se debe leer a partir del punto 05 de este _post_.
















*02*. Si optamos por crear nuestra cuenta en el servidor, luego de hacer _click_ en _Sign Up For Free_, se abre una ventana con un formulario a completar. Una vez que ingresamos todos los datos hacemos _click_ en _Sign up_.
















*03*. A continuación se abren dos ventanas con opciones de segundo orden, la primera nos invita a obtener una cuenta pro por la cual hay que realizar un pago y en la segunda nos ofrece _tips_ sobre como subir imágenes alojadas en nuestro PC o a partir de un _smartphone_ o a través de_ Facebook_, si deseamos obviar estos pasos hacemos _click_ en _Skip this step _ para la primera y en _No Thanks_ para la segunda opción. 



*04*. El la siguiente ventana es donde iniciamos el proceso de subida de nuestras imágenes, para ello debemos hacer _click_ en el botón _Star Uploading_. 



*05*. Si iniciamos sesión a partir de una cuenta ya registrada o a partir de una red social, para iniciar el proceso de subida de imágenes, debemos elegir la pestaña _Upload_ en la ventana que nos muestra el sistema luego de habernos _loggeado_, por defecto está seleccionada la pestaña _Home_.

Por el contrario, si iniciamos el proceso de subida luego de completar el registro en _Photobucket_, el sistema automáticamente nos envía a la sección de carga, luego de haber realizado el punto 04. 

En la pestaña _Upload_, tenemos la opción de cargar imágenes desde nuestra PC, desde nuestro perfil de _Facebook_ o una imagen que esté alojada en una página web(*) a través de la dirección URL.
A los efectos prácticos de éste manual, vamos a elegir la pestaña _Upload from Computer_ por lo que seleccionamos el botón _Browser Files_. 















*06*. Elegimos la foto que queremos cargar al servidor y hacemos _click_ en Abrir, a continuación se inicia el proceso de carga de la imagen elegida.



*07*. Cuando finaliza el proceso, se abre una ventana donde tenemos la opción de cargar otra imagen (_Upload More_), agregar un título a la imagen cargada (_Add Tile_) o ir a la librería (_View Library_) que es el archivo de nuestra cuenta.















*08*. Una vez en la librería observamos que además de la miniatura de nuestra imagen, tenemos un conjunto de botones que nos permiten entre otras cosas crear un mural con varias fotos (_Create New Story_), opciones de edición de la imagen, crear un álbum dentro de la librería con una o más imágenes (_More_) o publicar la imagen cargada en nuestro perfil de _Facebook_, _Twitter_ o enviarla por correo electrónico. 

Nosotros hacemos _click_ sobre la miniatura de la foto.














*09*. En la ventana que se abre observamos que a la derecha de la misma está el listado de códigos de nuestra foto, hacemos _click_ sobre el código del renglón _IMG code_. Previo a este paso tenemos también la opción de agregarle un título a la foto haciendo seleccionado la opción _Click to add title_.














*10*. Por último vamos al tópico donde queremos publicar la foto y pegamos el código en el cuadro de diálogo. Este aparece enmarcado por las etiquetas







, si se desea se puede anexar texto, otras imágenes, caritas, alinear el contenido y demás. Una vez finalizada la elaboración del _post_ hacemos _click_ en el botón _Enviar respuesta_ (recuadro rojo).
















*Regresar al índice*​




.


----------



## Pablito28

|Cómo publicar imágenes a través de _ImageShack_


*1.* Una vez en la página, visualizaremos lo siguiente:












Hacemos _click_ en el botón _ Registrarse,_ el que está recuadrado en rojo.



*2.* Inmediatamente se despliega la siguiente plantilla con campos a completar.














Una vez que completamos todos los campos hacemos _click_ en _SIGN UP_. 



*3.* Con la cuenta ya creada, nos aparece la siguiente ventana:














Hacemos _click_ en _Login_ 



*3.* A continuación aparece una ventana donde debemos ingresar nuestro nombre de usuario y contraseña. Una vez completados los campos correspondientes hacemos _click_ en _Aceptar_














*4.* Cuando iniciamos sesión, observamos que arriba a la derecha aparece nuestro nombre de usuario.
Iniciamos el proceso para alojar nuestras imágenes, para ello hacemos _click_ en _Seleccionar archivo_














*4.* Inmediatamente, se despliega una ventana donde buscamos la imagen que deseamos alojar. Una vez encontrada seleccionamos la misma *haciendo un click sobre el ícono*, por último hacemos _click_ en _Abrir_. 














*4.* Seleccionada la imagen, observamos que el nombre aparece en el campo _Seleccionar archivo_
Si deseamos modificar el tamaño con el que se alojará la imagen, debemos desplegar el menú de opciones, para ello hacemos _click_ en el nabla que está al lado del tamaño preseleccionado, el campo enmarcado en rojo. 
















*5.* Completados todos los campos necesarios hacemos _click_ en _Cargar ahora_ Por fin se inicia el proceso de alojamiento.














*5.* Finalizado el proceso de alojamiento se despliega la siguiente ventana:














Copiamos el código que aparece en el campo _Código del foro_, el campo enmarcado en rojo.





*6.* Por último vamos al tópico donde queremos publicar la foto y pegamos el código en el cuadro de diálogo. Éste aparece enmarcado por las etiquetas







, si se desea se puede anexar texto, otras imágenes, caritas, alinear el contenido y demás. Una vez finalizada la elaboración del post hacemos _click_ en el botón _Enviar respuesta_ (recuadro rojo).
















*Regresar al índice*​




.


----------



## Pablito28

|Cómo publicar imágenes a través de _Flickr_


*1*. Una vez en la página, vamos a visualizar lo siguiente:







Hacemos _click_ en el botón que dice _Registrarse en Flickr_, el que está recuadrado en rojo. Ahí es donde nos creamos nuestra cuenta.




*1.1* A continuación se abre una ventana en la cual tenemos varias opciones para realizar nuestro registro. Si contamos con una casilla de correo electrónico en _Yahoo!_, debemos completar los dos primeros campos, nombre de usuario y contraseña respectivamente (recuadro azul) y luego hacer _click_ en el botón _Iniciar sesión_ (recuadro rojo).

Por otro lado, en caso de contar con un perfil en _Facebook_ o _Google_ es posible asociarlo a _Flickr_, para ello se debe hacer hacer _click_ en cualquiera de los botones correspondientes (recuadro anaranjado).

Si por el contrario no se cuenta con ninguno de los medios anteriormente descritos, debemos hacer _click_ en el botón _Crear una cuenta nueva_ (recuadro verde).







*2*. Cualquiera sea la opción elegida y una vez completados todos los pasos necesarios, somos redirigidos a la página inicial de _Flickr_ que es donde vamos a iniciar el proceso de carga de nuestras fotos, para ello debemos hacer _click_ en el botón _Subir fotos_ (recuadro rojo).







*3*. A continuación nos aparece ésta pantalla, donde simplemente hacemos _click_ en el botón _Elegir fotos y videos_.







*4*. De inmediato se abre el cuadro de diálogo de _Windows_ donde primero debemos elegir la unidad donde tenemos alojadas las fotos, a continuación seleccionamos la foto en cuestión (recuadro verde) y por último hacemos _click_ en el botón _Abrir_ (recuadro rojo).







*5*. Una vez hecho ésto se abre una nueva pantalla donde luego de unos segundos aparece la miniatura de la foto elegida. A la izquierda de la pantalla hay varios botones donde entre otras cosas se puede modificar el título que tiene la foto, agregar etiquetas, etiquetar a otros usuarios de _Flickr_, agregar la foto a álbumes o grupos y también modificar los criterios de privacidad y visualización. Nosotros simplemente hacemos _click_ en el botón _Cargar foto_ (recuadro rojo). 







Se abre una pequeña ventana donde simplemente hacemos _click_ en el botón azul _Cargar a la galería_.







*6*. Finalizado el proceso de carga de la imagen nos encontramos en nuestra galería de imágenes. A continuación debemos hacer _click_ sobre la miniatura de la imagen que queremos publicar (recuadro rojo).







*7*. De inmediato se abre una nueva ventana donde nuestra foto aparece a tamaño real, en la parte inferior derecha hay varios botones para distintas funciones, la estrella es para que otros usuarios califiquen la imagen, el globo es para realizar comentarios y el marco con la flecha curva es el que nos habilita el menú para compartir la imagen; hacemos entonces _click_ en ese botón (recuadro rojo). 







*8*. El nuevo menú que se despliega tiene varias pestañas, de todas debemos elegir la que dice _Obtener el código HTML/BBCode_ (recuadro verde), asimismo en el parte inferior hay dos botones, donde uno dice _HTML_ y el otro dice _BBCode_, es éste último el que debe aparecer seleccionado (recuadro anaranjado). 

Otra posibilidad que tenemos, es la de elegir el tamaño que deseamos que aparezca publicada nuestra foto, para ello, en el renglón que indica las dimensiones de la misma debemos hacer _click_ en el nabla y seleccionar una de las opciones (recuadro azul).

Por último copiamos en código que aparece en el renglón _Copia y pega el código a continuación_ (recuadro rojo).







*9*. Por último vamos al tópico donde queremos publicar la foto y pegamos el código en el cuadro de diálogo. Este aparece enmarcado por las etiquetas







, si se desea se puede anexar texto, otras imágenes, caritas, alinear el contenido y demás. Una vez finalizada la elaboración del post hacemos _click_ en el botón _Enviar respuesta_ (recuadro rojo).









*Regresar al índice*​




.


----------



## Pablito28

|Cómo publicar un video a través de _YouTube_


*1.* Tomamos como ejemplo el siguiente video.



*2.* De la dirección que aparece en la barra de direcciones del explorador, seleccionamos y copiamos el código alfanumérico que figura al final del primer signo de igual, lo que está recuadrado en rojo en la imagen.







Entonces, en este caso sería [HIGHLIGHT]S9in-BscH5M&feature=html5_3d[/HIGHLIGHT]



*3.* Vamos al hilo en el cual queremos publicar el video y en el cuadro de dialogo envolvemos el código alfanumérico con las etiquetas 



[/PLAIN]







Si corresponde se puede anexar texto, imágenes y/u otros videos. Cuando finalizamos hacemos _click_ en _Enviar respuesta_ (recuadro rojo).​




*Regresar al índice*​




.


----------

